# how do i play movies from my FTP Server?



## The_Rocker

In VLC you should just be able to browse to the location of the file and click open or play.


----------



## hks85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
In VLC you should just be able to browse to the location of the file and click open or play.

ive been trying that too but with this error,

*Your input can't be opened:
VLC is unable to open the MRL 'ftp://192.168.1.67'. Check the log for details.
*

& i dont know if the port needs to be on there but here it is...

*Your input can't be opened:
VLC is unable to open the MRL 'ftp://192.168.1.67:21'. Check the log for details.
*

still looking for the log file to see what exactly that is about


----------



## dhrandy

Do you have the ports forwarded on your router. It may be blocking you.


----------



## sav5716

Use an FTP client, not firefox, and go to your FTP. Find your movie and right click and hit Open. As simple as that, it will open and play with your default player. You shouldn't have to download them, they'll just open from ftp. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hks85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sav5716* 
Use an FTP client, not firefox, and go to your FTP. Find your movie and right click and hit Open. As simple as that, it will open and play with your default player. You shouldn't have to download them, they'll just open from ftp. Correct me if I'm wrong.

i think your on to something but the "open" is grayed out i need to run to the store right now so i dont have time to mess around with it at the moment. btw, im using Filezilla 2.2.32


----------



## sav5716

Ok I retract my statement. You cannot stream through a client like Filezilla. You have to do it through FF. If you want to use VLC, you have to open VLC and type the path of your movie will it will stream it through. But if its laggy through Firefox, its going to be laggy everywhere else. The lag is either because you're ports are forwarded and are restricting your down/up speeds, you're internet can't keep up with the down/up speeds, or your FTP can't keep up with the down/up speeds.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

You can do it through windows explorer.

Just open My Computer, put ftp://servername in the address bar. It will act like you are browsing just like Windows shares. Just double click.


----------



## jooroth18

For me, i use firefox and its fine. It could be your router or internet access. For me i get 100mb down and up and use a linksys wrt ac 1600. you could try plex or any other streaming software but that's it. if you prefer ftp just try upgrading your network setup. i hope you found this useful and i will try to reply as fast as i can


----------



## DzillaXx

Use Plex.

It has the ability to trans code your media files.

Unless you have a high upload speed, like 10mbps+. You will have problems trying to stream HD content.

Plex will be able to stream at the bitrate you need.

Really for what you are trying to do, it would be stupid not to use plex.

If you are outside your network you want plex, not this FTP garbage.

Also FTP is not secure at all.


----------

